# Pourquoi Linux? c'est mieux q'OSX? Plein de questions...



## molin (16 Février 2004)

Bonjour

Je suis totalement incompétent mais curieux par rapport à linux
J'ai donc quelques questions simples à vous poser (MacGeneration étant un site plutôt OSX et donc pas trop Pro-Linux donc plus indépendant).
Les softs sur Macs sont beaux, rares et chers d'où mon envie d'aller voir ailleurs 
Donc;

1-Existe t'il autant de soft pour Linux que pour Mac.

2-Je fais de la vidéo (FinalCut/Imovie..) Existe t-il des logiciels à peu près équivalents sur Linux (même payants)? Car on m'a dit que ce système n'est pas fait pour la création mais plutôt pour le texte, le Web...

3-Idem pour le son et l'édition de DVD 

4-J'aime jouer donc existe-t'il une bibliothèque de jeux plus importante que celle d'OSX (qui est  très pauvre)?

5-0n m'a dit Linux c'est compliqué, il faut recompiler les programmes, et pour les périphériques FireWire (caméras et disques lecteur DVD) ça ne marche pas car c'est plutôt pour PC.... C'est vrai?

6-0n m'a dit aussi que Linux est plus "light " côté utilisation du processeur et de la mémoire vive c'est vrai ou c'est une légende par rapport à OSX pour un pauvre E-Mac700/512mo ? est ce qu'il sera plus rapide?

7-Est-ce un System fait pour les Pros de la ligne de programme plus compliqué quOSX et de Win..(Je ne suis pas au top du Terminal d'OSX)?

8-Question récurrente, il existe plusieurs versions de Linux., . j'en  ai retenu 2
Mandrake et yellowdog. Quelle est la plus simple à installer sachant que j'ai une partition libre de 6GO.

Voilà, c'est beaucoup de questions
 :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink: 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.
Bien à vous.
Michel.
 :unsure:  :unsure:  :unsure:  :unsure:  :unsure:


----------



## CarmodY (17 Février 2004)

En fait je crois qu'il vaudrait mieux demander aux linuxiens eux meme

http://linuxfr.org/forums/

Le monde linux est assez spécifique. Les linuxiens aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je vais tout de meme essayer de te répondre avec mes modestes connaissances dans ce domaine.



> 1-Existe t'il autant de soft pour Linux que pour Mac.



Oui voir beaucoup plus 



> 4-J'aime jouer donc existe-t'il une bibliothèque de jeux plus importante que celle d'OSX (qui est  très pauvre)?



C'est malheureusement pire que Mac. Ils sont encore à PacMan et Doom.




> 5-0n m'a dit Linux c'est compliqué, il faut recompiler les programmes, et pour les périphériques FireWire (caméras et disques lecteur DVD) ça ne marche pas car c'est plutôt pour PC.... C'est vrai?



Linux demande quelques notions en Unix. Mais ce n'est pas si compliqué que ca. De réel progrès ont été fait chez les linuxiens pour avoir un OS simple d'utilisation. Cependant pour les periphériques USB et/ou Firewire, tout n'est pas encore au point.



> 6-0n m'a dit aussi que Linux est plus "light " côté utilisation du processeur et de la mémoire vive c'est vrai ou c'est une légende par rapport à OSX pour un pauvre E-Mac700/512mo ? est ce qu'il sera plus rapide?



Je confirme. j'ai réussi à faire tourner une Mandrake 9.1 sur un  Pc (je sais ! j'ai honte) P2 350 avec 32 M0 de ram et un disque de 3Go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> 7-Est-ce un System fait pour les Pros de la ligne de programme plus compliqué quOSX et de Win..(Je ne suis pas au top du Terminal d'OSX)?



Quelques connaissances en unix et une utilisation intense des forums devraient suffir



> 8-Question récurrente, il existe plusieurs versions de Linux., . j'en  ai retenu 2
> Mandrake et yellowdog. Quelle est la plus simple à installer sachant que j'ai une partition libre de 6GO.



J'ai une preference pour la Yellow Dog parce qu'elle est dédié au Power PC. Alors que la mandrake est multi plateforme.

J'espère que je n'aurais pas trop dit de bétises. 
Amis linuxiens, corrigez moi si il y a des erreurs.


----------



## molin (17 Février 2004)

merci [TtF]CarmodY 
je vais de ce pas me renseigner aupres des Linuxiens;
Je te remercie pour ta réponse et visiblement ce n'est pas facile d'echapper au duo Win/Mac.
Je regarde de plus pres Yellow Dog et je te remercie de ton écoute.
Je te tiens au courrant de mon aventure "michel au pays de Linux".
Bien à toi.


----------



## plumber (17 Mars 2004)

linux est un unix libre de droit
freeBSD est un unix libre de droit utilisant un micro kernel mach
Darwin est une BSD

linux c'est bien BSD c'est mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




préchons dans notre paroisse 
































A mort windoz pour finir je ne le répéterais jamais assez

A mort windoz ... c'est jouissif

je pourrais devenir scato

caca windoz

c'est assez jouissif devrait appeler leur prochaine DIST comme ca chez microsoft que le consommateur soit au courant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gallenza (18 Mars 2004)

Plumber tu dis n'importe quoi, FreeBSD est un noyau monolithique, tu me fait peur quand tu dis que tu fais partis du GNU-Darwin project, t'es leur boulet officiel???
De plus Linux n'est pas un Unix, contrairement aux BSD, et dire BSD c'est mieux en disant le reste de tes bêtises à coté plaide pas pour ta paroisse....


----------



## kabutop (18 Mars 2004)

molin a dit:
			
		

> 5-0n m'a dit Linux c'est compliqué, il faut recompiler les programmes, et pour les périphériques FireWire (caméras et disques lecteur DVD) ça ne marche pas car c'est plutôt pour PC.... C'est vrai?



Pas forcement. Si tu utilises une distribution qui fonctionne sur des packages comme la Mandrake Redhat ou la debian, les programmes n'ont pas à être compilés. Ils sont déjà compilés pour une architecture type (i686 par ex.).

Certaines distributions (plus sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme la Gentoo ou la Slackware fonctionne avec une recompilation des progs. Ca demande un peu plus de connaissances... mais pour le cas de la Gentoo, que j'utilise au quotidien au boulot, c'est vraiment bien fait, et rares sont les compilations qui échouent.



			
				molin a dit:
			
		

> 6-0n m'a dit aussi que Linux est plus "light " côté utilisation du processeur et de la mémoire vive


Oui et non... Dépend de ton desktop. Si utilises gnome ou kde, ca prendra plus de mémoire que WindowMaker... mais c'est quand même raisonable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



FireFox bouffe autant de mémoire sous ma Gentoo que sous mon Osx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				molin a dit:
			
		

> 7-Est-ce un System fait pour les Pros de la ligne de programme plus compliqué quOSX et de Win..(Je ne suis pas au top du Terminal d'OSX)?



C'est toujours pareil... dépendra de ta distribution et de ce que tu veux faire.
Si tu as une mandrake par ex., pour installer un prog., ca se fait facilement avec une interface graphique... sous une debian avec apt-get en ligne de commande (y'a des outils graphiques mais c'est pas le but) et avec emerge pour la gentoo toujours en ligne de commande.
Tu parles de périph. USB/FireWire... c'est encore dépendant de ta distrib. Une Mandrake aura beaucoup de drivers pré-installés (les modules du kernel), alors que par ex. une debian ou une gentoo sont livrés avec des noyaux minimalistes et une petit connaissance s'impose. La compilation peut se faire de plusieurs manières, avec des outils graphiques ou en console.

Bref, le tout, c'est de s'y mettre... et ca vaut le coup. Commancer avec une Mandrake, essayer de faire un maximum de choses en ligne de commande pour apprendre un peu le système... et changer de distribution (debian, gentoo, slack ...)

J'éspère avoir apporté un peu de réponses à tes questions.

A+


----------



## plumber (18 Mars 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Plumber tu dis n'importe quoi, FreeBSD est un noyau monolithique, tu me fait peur quand tu dis que tu fais partis du GNU-Darwin project, t'es leur boulet officiel???
> De plus Linux n'est pas un Unix, contrairement aux BSD, et dire BSD c'est mieux en disant le reste de tes bêtises à coté plaide pas pour ta paroisse....



Darwin utilise un  monolithic kernel basé FreeBSD 4.4 et OSF/mk Mach
De plus Linux n'est pas un Unix a oui 
freeBSD derivé de BSD Berkeley monolithic et OSF/mk Mach

et les gas y a un mec qui se la pete en disant que les gens raconte des connerie et lui c'est un liste myconnerie n elements
























"Linux is a clone of the operating system Unix"
"Linus Torvalds"
























GNU-Darwin project, t'es leur boulet officiel

sisi je suis le boulet du projet qui t'emmerde 

moi les cretins qui se la pete en connerie ils me font marrer



























fait attention a ce que tu dis parce que la tu passes vraiment pour un ane

faudra que je raconte ca a linux expo en otobre on va bien se poiler

encore


----------



## Gallenza (18 Mars 2004)

T'es vraiment un boulet, TU as écrite que FreeBSD fonctionnait sur un mico noyau ce qui est faux. Darwin fonctionne sur un micro noyau MAIS TU avaisi écrit "FreeBSD"....c'est clair?
Linux est un clone d'Unix....donc ce n'est pas Unix! La logique te pose de graves problèmes semble-t-il!!
Quand à la linux expo en octobre, c dommage je me marerai pas avec toi, mais on peut se donner rendez-vous à "solutions Linux" en février prochain j'ai pas eu la chance de t'y croiser cette année....


----------



## plumber (18 Mars 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment un boulet, TU as écrite que FreeBSD fonctionnait sur un mico noyau ce qui est faux. Darwin fonctionne sur un micro noyau MAIS TU avaisi écrit "FreeBSD"....c'est clair?
> Linux est un clone d'Unix....donc ce n'est pas Unix! La logique te pose de graves problèmes semble-t-il!!
> Quand à la linux expo en octobre, c dommage je me marerai pas avec toi, mais on peut se donner rendez-vous à "solutions Linux" en février prochain j'ai pas eu la chance de t'y croiser cette année....



qu'es ce tu veux que je te dise tu penses avoir raison et tu continus tu fais ce que tu veux
mec fin de la discution tu devrais te remettre en question


_Linux est un clone d'Unix....donc ce n'est pas Unix! La logique te pose de graves problèmes semble-t-il!!_ 

tu ouvriras ton dictionnaire et tu iras exposer ton point de vu a kernel dot org 

si tu veux perseverer

je serais au stand open/free/net/darwin BSD avec Greg Lewis de freeBSD à la prochaine linux expo in england

si tu veux tu pourras venir exposé ton point de vue à un des managers
des differents projets BSD

voili voilou


----------



## Frodon (22 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

Afin de mettre fin aux hostilité, voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur la question.

Si on en croit le document http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/kernelconfig-custom-kernel.html, le noyau de FreeBSD semble avoir une architecture similaire à celui de Linux, c'est à dire qu'il est à la base monolithic (tout dans un gros fichier), mais peut utiliser des modules. Il n'est cependant pas, a ce titre, un véritable micro-noyau, c'est en fait ce qu'on appelle un noyau modulaire. Je cite:

"Traditionally, FreeBSD has had what is called a ``monolithic'' kernel. This means that the kernel was one large program, supported a fixed list of devices, and if you wanted to change the kernel's behavior then you had to compile a new kernel, and then reboot your computer with the new kernel.


Today, FreeBSD is rapidly moving to a model where much of the kernel's functionality is contained in modules which can be dynamically loaded and unloaded from the kernel as necessary. This allows the kernel to adapt to new hardware suddenly becoming available (such as PCMCIA cards in a laptop), or for new functionality to be brought into the kernel that was not necessary when the kernel was originally compiled. *This is known as a modular kernel*. Colloquially these are called KLDs."

Darwin, et donc MacOS X, se base quand à lui sur le micro-noyau Mach 3.0, comme précisé sur cette page: http://developer.apple.com/darwin/history.html, je cite:

"The *Mach  microkernel* at the *heart of Darwin* (based on  Carnegie-Mellon University's Mach 3.0)  manages processor resources, scheduling, and  memory protection, and gives other OS layers  a messaging-centered  infrastructure."

Voilà voilà,

Donc pour résumer:

Linux et FreeBSD: Noyau Modulaire
Darwin (et donc MacOS X): Micro Noyau

Dixit les sources officielles de ces OS.

Mais en fait, il semble que pour Darwin/OSX, c'est un peu plus complexe que ca, ils ont foutu visiblement dans l'environnement noyau (ce que certains appellent "kernel land"), à la fois le micro-noyau Mach mais aussi le I/O Kit et aussi une couche BSD, basé sur le noyau de FreeBSD et comprenant, entre autres: une couche réseau, une couche pour les filesystems, le modèle de sécuité UNIX, le support de syscall, le modèle de processus BSD incluant les IDs de process et les signaux, les APIs noyau FreeBSD, la plupart des APIs POSIX et le support des pthreads (POSIX threads) (cf http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Darwin/Conceptual/KernelProgramming/Architecture/chapter_3_section_3.html).

Et sur la question, Linux est un Unix? Je vais citer la définition de Linux.org:

"Linux is a free Unix-type operating system originally created by Linus Torvalds"

Donc oui, Linux est un système de type Unix, au même titre que les *BSD par exemple.

A+


----------



## xavier-boissière (6 Juillet 2004)

Si tu veux linux sur ton mac, install la debian. C'est la seule distrib communautaire !
 Par contre, tu fais de la vidéo, pour ça tu auras toujours besoin d'OSX et de FInal Cut....
 dual boot


----------



## chup (6 Juillet 2004)

plumber a dit:
			
		

> qu'es ce tu veux que je te dise tu penses avoir raison et tu continus tu fais ce que tu veux
> mec fin de la discution tu devrais te remettre en question
> 
> 
> ...



Ecoute mon brave, il faut savoir rester humble de temps en temps. Tu utilises {Open,Net,Free}BSD, nous en sommes ravi pour toi, mais tu n'es pas le seul, rassure-toi. C'est très sympa de nous raconter ta vie, moi l'autre jour j'ai mangé une pomme avec Theo de Raadt.

Comme on dit : « Get a life! », il n'y a pas que BSD et Unix dans la vie, hein. Je serais tenté d'ajouter «       », mais ça serait superflu.

Florian.


----------



## TuxPPC (11 Juillet 2004)

Présision : noublie pas que tu parle du système d'exploitation GNU/LInux. Linux n'est que le noyau.

   << 
     Beaucoup d'utilisateurs d'ordinateurs utilisent une version modifiée du Système GNU tous les jours sans même le réaliser. Après un tournure particulière des événements, la version de GNU qui est en utilisation répandue aujourd'hui s'est faite connaître sous le nom "Linux" et beaucoup de ses utilisateurs ne sont pas au courant de l'étendue de sa relation avec le Projet GNU.  

 Il existe vraiment un Linux; c'est le noyau et ces personnes l'utilisent. Mais vous ne pouvez faire fonctionner un noyau par soi-même; un noyau n'est utile qu'en faisant partie d'un système d'exploitation entier. Linux est normalement utilisé en combinaison avec le système d'exploitation GNU. Autrement dit, le système est, pour la plupart de ses composantes, GNU muni de Linux en tant que noyau. 

 Beaucoup d'utilisateurs ne sont pas au courant de la distinction entre le noyau, Linux, et le système en entier qu'ils appellent "Linux" tout autant. L'usage ambigü du nom ne facilite pas la compréhension.


   >>


   cf : http://www.fsf.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.fr.html


----------

